# One of deebo's "truck bags" unloaded.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, I grabbed some safety pins today, and wanting to add them to my kit, so I decided to bore yal with the contents of one of my "truck bags".
From left to right-
ER emergency ration food bar
2 pure protien bars
1 pack of Emergency Vitamin C
I mini meal apple cinnamin food bar**-
2 5 hour energy drinks**
2 pouches drinking water*
nail clipper, nail file
4 buttons, thread, safety pins
door open alarm, electric tape
4 bandages, sharpie, flashlight
3 flares, flaregun 
zipties, mesh bag
scissors
lifestraw
Alcohol stove, skewers, 3 tea candles, matches
lots of ziplock bags, aspirin with duct tape wrapped around it.
wind up flashlight*


**- Rob Roy sent me the 5 hour energy drinks, and the cinniman FREE, with my order. I ordered the bag, the water, the windup flashlights from his website. Great transaction.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, what did Deebo learn tonight, by completely unloading this bag, to add the safety pins?
Well, an alcohol stove doesnt work to good without alcohol.
Thread is hard to use without a needle.
need a bic lighter in this bag.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And before you go ripping into me, saying you should ditch this, or add that, show me yours....Stay tuned tommorow night, for bag # 2 becouse Iknow it has 2 bottles of alcohol in it.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is actually a good idea. I have 3 bag that I pick and pull from depending on my mission for the day. My carry everywhere bag is a 3 day pack, similar to a large camelback bag. I have to go to work for 12 hours today/tomorrow, but I want to jump in on this one. I'll post mine when I can.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

You can use HEET gasline de-icer for the alcohol stoves. Bottles seal up well and can be re-sealed.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I got so much crap in the FJ you can hardly fit groceries in it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

pastornator said:


> You can use HEET gasline de-icer for the alcohol stoves. Bottles seal up well and can be re-sealed.


yes sir, I do have some "miniature" whiskey bottles with denatured alcohol. I will go into bag 2 and the "tool bag" tonight.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok Deebo, I don't have a "truck bag", but I do have my 3 day "get home" bag. (I commute over 200 miles a day for work, so I figure it will take a few days to walk home from work.)

Contents-

A complete change of clothes, shirt, pants, underwear, socks
EmberLit backpacking stove. No need to carry fuel.
Tinfoil
Mylar blanket
2 glow sticks
Folding hand shovel
Small fishing kit
Lifestraw
Animal snares
Paracord
IFAK
Beef jerky
S&W M&P 9mm w/ 2 magazines of hollowpoints
Leatherman MUT
Home made gun cleaning kit
Sharpie and notepad
Toilet paper
Toothbrush and toothpaste
Home made fire starters
2 Bic lighters
Tube of alcohol hand sanitizer, also a fire starter in a pinch
Wet wipes
Zip lock bags of variousness sizes
Sure Fire flashlight with spare batteries
Zip ties
Ball cap









Want/ need to add a poncho, and a SOG Jungle Warrior knife.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry for the crappy IPad pic, and THANK YOU for the non-political, PREPPER related thread.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Thread is hard to use without a needle.
> need a bic lighter in this bag.


Looks great Deebo,no complaints here (because i'm to lazy to go get one of our bags and pull everything out right now,lol),but seriously,it looks good.

I got a neat tip for the bic lighters.Use the little colored zip ties that you get at any dollar store as a "safety" by locking the button up,so it won't depress in your bag,letting all the gas out if something shifts.Here's a generic pic I just found on the web of what i'm talking about.

We keep a couple bics in all of our bags (family of 4 with 4 BOB's and 2 GHB's).I also wrap the body of each lighter with about 5 ft of electrical tape (only 3m scotch 33 for me,being an electrician,it's the best and most weather resistant electrical tape around) to have that handy too if needed.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Great Idea wit the ziptie. Will implement. Yes, I have ran some 350 and 500 mcm, and I know exactly what you mean by 3m, never "japwrap". I have never had a 3m product not perform up too its design.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Nothing like 33. I forgot to mention that I have a roll of it in the bag. Deebo, I didn't know that ran with us Sparkys!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, I have been "the ground man" many a times, threading pipe with a mule, and applying "gorilla snot" on 500 becouse I really "dislike" hieghts. I have moved up, from being a ladder toter, to a "motor winder", to a producer of generator parts ( windmill windings), to become a supervisor in a large manufacturing plant. Today, I get to fix a loose junction box, but not until after I eat some fajitas, A man has to have prioritues.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok everybody, bag 2. left to rigt
6 hot cocoa packs? 
2 spray sock "hoods"
2 bandana's
floss, bic, chapstick, sharpie
zipties, windup light sog knife, with small light,
butane torch, nail file, scissors, lock, 3m scoth electrical tape
2 threads, nedles, leftover suteure kit, rubber gloves, ziplocks, 
alcohol and alcohol stove, assorted medicine(pepto, aspirin, burn creams, birthday canldes, spare contacts.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Added back to bag 1 are 
2 bandana's
spray sock
aspiurin,
ointments, contact set, needles( althou I did find some hidden inside the roll of thread).


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, in conclusiom, here are the three bags, I keep them stashed under the back seats. Bag 1 has a belt, the litttle baby bag is just for stuff that seems to float around the truck, and bag three has the two handles.
Please, ask any questions, like where the hell is Deebos' superglue?
And why the lock?
Well, I dont know, but at work, we ran low on superglue, and I got one out of the truck but must have forgotten to restock.
And the lock, well, if you break a lock and replace it, the "zombies"' might not be able to follow you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am traveling for business again this week. So my usual ultra-light BOB consists of: 6 - 1100 calorie energy bars, 30 feet of 550 paracord, a Bic lighter, a Gerber multi-tool, a Swiss Army knife, 2 - single edge razor blades, 8 ziplock baggies, $10 face value pre-1965 quarters, a small bible, an emergency blanket and a life-straw. If SHTF while I am here, I will lift the notepad and ball point pen from my hotel room. Plus, I will jack all of the soaps, shampoos, lotions, shoe-shine rags and sewing kits the maids leave for me daily. I will also stop by the hotel bar and take a bottle of 151 rum and an empty pop can.

I always travel with a pair of riding boots and a pair of hiking boots.

It ain't much. But in a pinch, with a bit of scavenging, I think it can carry me almost a week. Plus it weighs less than 10 pounds.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo, A little addition if you guys don't mind me chiming in: if you plan on doing any extensive walking consider packing 2-3 pairs of socks into your bags. Your feet will thank you after humping all day.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Of course, brother, thats why its here, to talk about it. I do usually have a backpack with a change or two of clothes, and yes, a few pairs of socks. Being a 424 pound "ninja", I have always had foot issues. Most times, I wear a pair of 8 inch "combat style boots", and carry a pair of Timberland sneakers in the backpack. I like to change up, and, another thing i have noticed, is I like wearing my sage and brown boots better than my blacks, becouse of the heat here in NM.
Right now, the backpack is sitting in the truck empty, I unloaded it yesterday for laundry purposes.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 5429


As a side thought has anyone used the plastic ronson lighters. I like them but I think they don't light the same way as a bic.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Somebody else, show us some pictures, give us a rundown. Challenge? You know its time to change up from cold weather to warm weather gear.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

???
No digital camera, but still looking for other's "truck bags".


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I was hoping to see some more as well. I don't have one myself. Just a BOB that stays at home. I live and work in the same area so don't carry it with me.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, it just go " so political" in here, taht I had to run outside and grab some prepper gear just to have something interesting to look at. I am all for politicing, and debating, but I also love to prep. 
I guess the challengw wasnt STRONG enough. Anybody, everybody, the next person that "shows" your truck bag, or bob or inch or whatever gear bag, i will accept any "food challeng", from hot peppers, to chicken feet, to whatevr???


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Ok Deebo, I don't have a "truck bag", but I do have my 3 day "get home" bag. (I commute over 200 miles a day for work, so I figure it will take a few days to walk home from work.)
> 
> Contents-
> 
> ...


Would also think about a small roll of duct/100 mph tape, and some laundry clips.


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

I assume when you say "Truck Bag" you mean get home bag right?
I don't have any pictures but here is what is in my GHB
Maxpedition Pygmy Falcoln pack.
2 LTRs water in Nalgene btls. One is stainless to boil water with. Nesting cup stainless
Water Purification tabs
100 Ft of Paracord 
5x7 tarp
Heavy emergency blanket the kind that has grommets 
Mylar blanket
ESEE 3 knife
Bahco Laplander saw
IFAK
Petzl headlamp
Signal mirror
Extra batteries
Esbit stove/fuel
UST Fire steel with starter tabs
Bic lighter
Some Rammen, jerky, Gorp, tuna in foil pack. 
TP
Wet Wipes 
Disposible 1 use tooth brush

Separate shoulder bag I carry
Surefire Flashlight
Blow out kit
Mechanics Gloves
Fire kit
Chem light
Side arm
ESEE Izula knife

Sorry no pics


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sarge, I honor your word, and thank you for the list. 
Any "crazy idea" on a food challenge you want? or I can send you some jerky, whatever you choose. 
Donnie.


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Sarge, I honor your word, and thank you for the list.
> Any "crazy idea" on a food challenge you want? or I can send you some jerky, whatever you choose.
> Donnie.


Donnie,

You don't have to send me anything my friend. Honestly when I read your post I was not sure what you were talking about. LOL I had to go back and read your previous challenge post. I did not list my stuff to win anything. Just trying to help folks.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Somebody else, show us some pictures, give us a rundown. Challenge? You know its time to change up from cold weather to warm weather gear.


Didn't want to crash your thread, so I broke mine down here:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/strictly-bug-out-bags/8992-my-everyday-carry-bag.html

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

brother your not crashing threads, you always have an open invite. Great stuff.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I carry what I call a Get-Home-Bag. Living in Florida, the main thing is water. Though most might think silly, sun block & bug repellent are critical. Mid day you can get sun burn within 10 minutes.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I carry what I call a Get-Home-Bag. Living in Florida, the main thing is water. Though most might think silly, sun block & bug repellent are critical. Mid day you can get sun burn within 10 minutes.


Not silly at all. I've been around there for days at a time. (Have friends in Orlando) Sunblock is a critical necessity for me. Also maybe think about adding some chapstik in there.


----------

